# NEW FENDER BARITONE BROKE MY CAPS LOCK!



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Fender just released a new blacktop telecaster baritone !

Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com. 

No pics yet but there is a price. I want it so bad.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Dec 23, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Comes in copper and a ghost silver 

Silver here I come. 500$ is a good price too xD


----------



## xeL (Dec 23, 2011)

Silver + Maple Board?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually its silver with rosewood D:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 23, 2011)

What's the scale length???


----------



## slowro (Dec 23, 2011)

YES I have always been a tele man and I'm dying for a baritone! HELL YEAH
Bet its overpriced in the UK but hey


----------



## celticelk (Dec 23, 2011)

Could be cool. Need more data.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Couldn't find any data i've been looking most of the day xD it looks to be a baritone tele with rosewoord fingerboard coming in classic copper and ghost silver. 
I can't wait to see actualy pics of it and find out the scale length.


----------



## slowro (Dec 23, 2011)

is there another fender in copper to check out the colour?


----------



## celticelk (Dec 23, 2011)

slowro said:


> is there another fender in copper to check out the colour?



The Closet Classic Pine Telecaster is currently offered in that color.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't know if I dig it  I prefer the silver. Now to sell some gear xD


----------



## Vheissu (Dec 24, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Fender just released a new blacktop telecaster baritone !
> 
> Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster Electric Guitar and more Solid Body Electric Guitars at GuitarCenter.com.
> 
> No pics yet but there is a price. I want it so bad.



Erection sequence initiated.


----------



## Koop (Dec 24, 2011)

I WANT PICS NAOW


----------



## jr1092 (Dec 24, 2011)

shit, I might be selling Blacktop Strat to get this thing...do want!


----------



## JPMike (Dec 25, 2011)

SHOW ME!!!


----------



## ridner (Dec 27, 2011)

sounds cool. need pix.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh shit, and it's only $500! Copper, here I come!

I'm seriously loving/hating Fender recently!

Copper-






Trust me, it looks killer in person.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 27, 2011)

Not often do you see MIM Fenders with 22 frets. Which makes this instantly awesome.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Dec 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Oh shit, and it's only $500! Copper, here I come!
> 
> I'm seriously loving/hating Fender recently!
> 
> ...



This+black pickguard+26.5" scale=PURE EPICNESS


----------



## ridner (Dec 28, 2011)

any pix of the Ghost Silver one?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 28, 2011)

I imagine the silver is just like the silver on the current blacktop telecaster


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish it didn't have single coils 

That copper color is awesome though!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 28, 2011)

lolz that gold is not the baritone  It is blacktop so it will have humbuckers


----------



## ridner (Dec 28, 2011)

like this? if so - DO WANT!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 28, 2011)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> lolz that gold is not the baritone  It is blacktop so it will have humbuckers


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 28, 2011)

ridner said:


> like this? if so - DO WANT!



Except with a rosewood fingerboard. I want one of each color xD


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Dec 28, 2011)

ridner said:


> like this? if so - DO WANT!



My brain and bank account are fighting again.


----------



## Koop (Dec 28, 2011)

AHHH, Fuck, I forgot Blacktop meant humbuckers! 

My god, I am so excited. I used to hate Tele's, but I'm drawn to them lately. And as a Baritone...brb changing my pants.


----------



## nangillala (Dec 30, 2011)

The silver looks good. Let's see how good this guitar will be when it comes out. Reviews on the Blacktops are a bit mixed, right?


----------



## Murmel (Dec 31, 2011)

^
I've only played 1 Blacktop and that was a Jaguar. It was awful 
Does anyone know what scale these will be? Hopefully no longer than 27'', but I guess it will be around 30''..


----------



## Koop (Dec 31, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I've only played 1 Blacktop and that was a Jaguar. It was awful
> Does anyone know what scale these will be? Hopefully no longer than 27'', but I guess it will be around 30''..



It should be 27". 30" is quite big.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 31, 2011)

^
Aren't the baritone Jaguars 30''? There are actually quite many vintage-ish looking guitars with a 30'' radius. I can't think of any with 27''.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 31, 2011)

Long-scale Fenders like the Bass VI have traditionally been 30" scale. I'm hoping for something in the 27" range, but I'm not terribly optimistic.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 31, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Aren't the baritone Jaguars 30''? There are actually quite many vintage-ish looking guitars with a 30'' radius. I can't think of any with 27''.


 

The Fender Jaguar Baritone Custom was 28.5"








And the Fender Jaguar Baritone Special HH was 27".










The Special HH was the import (and thus affordable) one, and if this Tele bari is going to be an import, I wouldn't be at all surprised if it was 27", too. Fender calls the 30" ones Bass VIs, not baritones.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm really hoping for 27" 

the sites that it was on though mtook it off thei rsites D: it's not showing up.


----------



## fitterhappier (Jan 6, 2012)

Announced:

http://www.fender.com/products/blacktop/models.php?prodNo=0148700


----------



## jr1092 (Jan 6, 2012)

fitterhappier said:


> Announced:
> 
> http://www.fender.com/products/blacktop/models.php?prodNo=0148700



That looks a lot more red then copper. Looking forward to seeing the ghost silver option. I'm not sure I like the middle single coil, but oh well.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 6, 2012)

So 27" after all. Nice! That's actually really tempting as a long-scale *standard-tuned* 6-string - a poor man's Soloway, or something. I love the way the upper strings sound on my 27" OAF, and might actually be talked into one of these as a secondary guitar with a pickup swap. $740 MSRP is, what, $450-550 street price?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, I like that alot, oddly. I'm usually anti-humbuckers in my teles, but when the tele is an affordable HSS Fender baritone, I'm willing to let it slide. I'm also a bit of a sucker for skirted amp knobs on guitars.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 6, 2012)

An HSS baritone tele? Good god that's awesome!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 6, 2012)

EDIT-Double Post


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 6, 2012)

That looks really nice, but I'm hoping it has universal routing under the pickguard.

not a fan of the lipstick pickups. :/


----------



## fitterhappier (Jan 6, 2012)

I bet it will. Hopefully they are using the same body as the other blacktop teles.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 6, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> That looks really nice, but I'm hoping it has universal routing under the pickguard.
> 
> not a fan of the lipstick pickups. :/


 
Nitpicking here, but tele neck pups _aren't_ lipstick pups.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 6, 2012)

fitterhappier said:


> I bet it will. Hopefully they are using the same body as the other blacktop teles.



It sure looks like it, from a not-so-scientific comparison of the image with the Blacktop Tele HH. I'd definitely be on board with one of these sporting a pair of PAF-voiced humbuckers.


----------



## slowro (Jan 7, 2012)

not sold on the copper colour but a baritone tele is WIN


----------



## KDR (Jan 7, 2012)

Does anyone happen to know when these will be in stores?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^^ Sometime after NAMM, I'm guessing - I can't find any listings at the big online retailers. Hopefully not TOO long after....


----------



## etiam (Jan 7, 2012)

celticelk said:


> So 27" after all. Nice! That's actually really tempting as a long-scale *standard-tuned* 6-string - a poor man's Soloway, or something. I love the way the upper strings sound on my 27" OAF, and might actually be talked into one of these as a secondary guitar with a pickup swap. $740 MSRP is, what, $450-550 street price?



MAP will be $550 on these. As for availability, after NAMM is a safe guess, but I believe Fender already has them in stock. So it's not the Chris Broderick Jackson, "Hey, come check me out in another year, when you're barely excited anymore" sort of situation.


----------



## Koop (Jan 7, 2012)

AHH MY BONER!!

That guitar is fucking classy! I was hoping for two humbuckers, but HSS is still awesome!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 7, 2012)

Replace singles with noiseless ones, and i just died hard.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 7, 2012)

Want.

I've been gassing for a Tele for a while now. Just couldn't decide which model I wanted.

Well...just decided.

EDIT:

I've also just discovered that nobody has these yet.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jan 8, 2012)

Welp, not like I need money anyways *sigh*


----------



## slowro (Jan 9, 2012)

Dopey Trout said:


> Welp, not like I need money anyways *sigh*


 
Its just there to be spent mate!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 9, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Nitpicking here, but tele neck pups _aren't_ lipstick pups.


either way, as much as I like the tele neck pickup for some applications, I would prefer an HH model for a baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2012)

>Silver
>Black pickguard
>Baritone
>HSS
>Dual tele single coils

I will do very immoral things to acquire such a piece of timber.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 9, 2012)

Oooh, me likey 

Two humbuckers would be better though... 

[/obligatory spec bitching]

I like the colour though.

*balance restored*


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 9, 2012)

I wasn't too excited until I read the HSS thing, I like that very much!!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 9, 2012)

But will it djent? 

 (I'm kidding guys, okay. :-D)

Mmm... HSS NOM NOM NOM NOM!!!!


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 10, 2012)

Normally more of a Gibson man, this does look sexy though


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Aren't the baritone Jaguars 30''? There are actually quite many vintage-ish looking guitars with a 30'' radius. I can't think of any with 27''.



My hh baritone jaguar is 27" scale. It's the double humbucker black and chrome version. I think the single coil ones they did were longer scale, the v bass or whatever it's called


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't like the sound of the colours but the specs are EXCELLENT. Alder bodies are great for metal clarity. On a related note... here is my 28.8" tele with aftermath and piledriver http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy12/solniger333/08122010142.jpg


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump for pics of the silver and sunburst finishes... only $549, not too bad.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 14, 2012)

the sunburst one made me bust a nut.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 14, 2012)

Daaayum, I'm usually not a fan of sunburst finishes but that looks great. The "silver" looks very blueish, I wonder what it looks like in person.


----------



## Koop (Jan 14, 2012)

Wait, are they available in those finishes? I thought it was only copper red and ghost silver.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh shit, Sunburst? The Fender site only said Silver and Copper last time I checked. If it's available in sunburst, my checking account might have reason to be angry with me.


----------



## Dopey Trout (Jan 14, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Bump for pics of the silver and sunburst finishes... only $549, not too bad.



Looks like I better make some room in my wallet for the moths


----------



## bluffalo (Jan 14, 2012)

australian prices/ availability?
i dont even like teles???????? but i want this??

MIM?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 14, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh shit, Sunburst? The Fender site only said Silver and Copper last time I checked. If it's available in sunburst, my checking account might have reason to be angry with me.



Definitely available in sunburst...Dave's Guitar Shop in Wisconsin already has the sunburst and silver models in stock.
Fender Blacktop Telecaster Baritone | Dave&#039;s Guitar Shop


----------

